# Justin Bieber 3D Biopic (2/11/2011) (seriously??!!!!!! *face palm*)



## Mojim (Aug 3, 2010)

*Paramount Making Justin Bieber 3D Movie*



> EXCLUSIVE: Paramount Pictures has made a deal to turn Justin Bieber's life story into a 3D feature biopic. Davis Guggenheim, the Oscar-winning director of An Inconvenient Truth, is negotiating to direct. The film doesn't have a title, but Bieber will play himself in the film. The pic will be sprinkled with performances from his current concert tour. The film will come out February 11, 2011 on Valentine's Day weekend.  Manager Scooter Braun and Island Def Jam chairman L.A. Reid will produce the film. Because when you think of romance, you think of a 16-year old who looks much younger. Is there enough life to fill a feature? The YouTube, Facebook and Twitter star has made himself into the most viewed recording artist on YouTube.  How popular is he? The video for his recent song, Baby, attracted 270 million views on Youtube. Many think that one reason The Karate Kid overperformed on its opening weekend was because of the video that Bieber made with Jaden Smith.




Justin's tweet:


> just some incredible news...
> Next Valentine's we r coming with a major 3D Movie telling the story with an Oscar winning director and also filmin the tour at MSG in NYC!!



Link: 

Wow! Paramount! 

Now discuss NF


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 3, 2010)

Hopefully those sections of the movie theater will spontaneously combust.

I of course won't be there.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2010)

awesome! I can't wait to see this opening day


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 3, 2010)

Paramount, I am dissapoint.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 3, 2010)

It's Bieber season.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 3, 2010)

What the fuck?

No, seriously.  What the fuck?  This is what production companies are spending their money on?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2010)

Sounds like a respectable movie.  I can't wait to buy my ticket and enjoy myself after reading Armond White's infallible review.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 3, 2010)

Fuck yeah. Imma be first in line to see this A+ movie.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 3, 2010)

awesome, I now have a reason to burn a theatre.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

Can I preorder tickets, like, right now??!?!?


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Aug 3, 2010)

L.A Reid is a money-grubbing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Garfield (Aug 3, 2010)

Can you believe many guys around here (where I live) actually really like Bieber?

Go figure.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

adee said:


> Can you believe many guys around here (where I live) actually really like Bieber?
> 
> Go figure.


 That explains it. They are trying to appeal to the International market.

Makese sense. There are a lot more people _out there_ than _in here._


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2010)

adee said:


> Can you believe many guys around here (where I live) actually really like Bieber?
> 
> Go figure.



They think he's a girl.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, even if it was a girl, one would expect 19 yr olds to go after the ones with at least _some_ semblance of tits.

And then you hear "Oh that Hannah Montana Song was so awesome"
Or
"Ohh new Twilight is out! Lets go see"

Well the latter was unrelated but, it's so annoying you know. People infatuated with adopting the popular Western culture :/


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh shit, Paramount is capitalizing on a fad that was very easy to unintentionally avoid until everyone starting bitching about him on the internets.

He'll be used and forgotten in a few years, so there's not much point in complaining about it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 3, 2010)

Okay why the fuck is it in 3D?

Is Justin Bieber's girlish face going to come roaring at us or something?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 3, 2010)

And it's 3D 

WTF Paramount? I heard you also made The Last airbender and Twilight too.
Destroy this company!!!


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 3, 2010)

Will it have a LadyGaGa Cameo? 
Maybe a scene from Twilight too...movie would be epic. Sparkly Bieber in 3D...

Now that's horror at its best.


----------



## Munak (Aug 3, 2010)

If nothing else, I say this is ripe time for some good ol' IRL trolling.

Like using a mop as Bieber's head then waiting in line with the tweens.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2010)

though i'm not a fan, i don't  really see whats so terrible about him. he's just an underage pop singer, i don't get why he stands out, then again I never could be angry at the success of another.but what i noticed is ironically, his haters contributed to his fame.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 3, 2010)

*Ignores all this shit forever*


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 3, 2010)

someone please destroy my face so i can never even take a peek at this movie.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2010)

We all know it's going to be a piece of shit. But I am so past the point of caring.


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 3, 2010)

I would rather shit my pants.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Shodai (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Hana (Aug 3, 2010)

His life story???? Isn't he like 12 years old or something?

DO NOT WANT.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 4, 2010)

If the movie has Bieber getting fucked in the ass by Kim Kadarshian, I'd watch it in all it's 3D glory. Then burn the theater.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 4, 2010)

My plan is to get high as hell, beyond belief maybe, and then go see it with a friend. Just ruin the experience for some tweens maybe.

Or discover the only way to enjoy Bieber.


----------



## Inamax (Aug 4, 2010)

....
....
....


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 6, 2010)

> life story


Life
story?
He's like, twelve!


----------



## -Dargor- (Aug 6, 2010)

What... the.... fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



Movie starts with him finally getting on the potty.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 6, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> And it's 3D
> 
> WTF Paramount? I heard you also made The Last airbender and Twilight too.
> Destroy this company!!!



nahh they made Iron Man 1 and 2. Plus they're coming out with the Avengers. But I dont plan on seeing this movie. I've never even heard a song from this kid


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 6, 2010)

So Nyuh Shi Dae said:


> If the movie has Bieber getting fucked in the ass by Kim Kadarshian, I'd watch it in all it's 3D glory. Then burn the theater.


Kim Kardashian naked=win.


----------



## Living Wisdom (Aug 6, 2010)

Teenage girls will be pissing their pants the second they walk into the theater.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 6, 2010)

They should've waited till Bieber started doing coke. Will he still be relevant by 2011? Didn't the Jonas bros. do a movie before they fell off the scene?  



Hangatýr said:


> They think he's a girl.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 9, 2010)

This

I'd rather watch this repeatedly.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 9, 2010)

Twilight seems even better than this.


----------



## Judas (Aug 9, 2010)

The fuck?

The guy is 16 coming out with a movie about his life story?! Also, what's with the 3D?! I would be one of the few in the theatres swinging my fist at his face and crotch saying "Get the hell off the screen!"


----------



## Nimakuzage (Aug 10, 2010)

It's going to be terrible..


----------



## isanon (Aug 10, 2010)

i cant wait  to read martial horrors review on this


----------



## blue berry (Aug 10, 2010)

This will be like Hannah Montana male version


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 10, 2010)

paramount has beaver fever and its bad 

well they probably only want to do it to make money but his life isnt really _that _ interesting. i mean yes how he got discovered on youtube was cool but if you want to make a biopic then i demand Morgan Freeman


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 10, 2010)

Will he be walking into more glass door/walls and getting water bottles tossed at his head ? :33


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 10, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> Will he be walking into more glass door/walls and getting water bottles tossed at his head ? :33




Okay, so heres my take. This 3D shit is getting outta hand. Really. Theres no need for it. Having 3D isn't gonna make the movie any good. This obviously gonna be geared towards kids. Im sure the teenage girls are gonna flock to movie thearters like crazy.

Congrats to Bieber, though. This is pretty big for him. Im not a hater, so Im not gonna sit here and bash the guy like some of you do. I aint gon see the movie though.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 11, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> Will he be walking into more glass door/walls and *getting water bottles tossed at his head* ? :33


you know whoever did that was pretty lame. I mean, he's just a kid ffs.


----------

